# du pre: my princess



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

just saw this photo, and immediately felt like sharing it


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tarneem said:


> just saw this photo, and immediately felt like sharing it
> View attachment 168421
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

🥲


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

At the risk of alienating a large number of people on this thread I have to say, her artistry and technique not withstanding, I never found her tone on the ’cello very ingratiating. It just didn’t sound terribly sweet to my ears. Having said that I have a whole bunch of her recordings with Barenboim, Zukerman, Barbirolli et al.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

So many good cellists and Yo Yo Ma lives but 20 minutes from my house but Du Pre is special,do love her for sure.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Superb artist sadly cut off in her prime. Her sister did her memory no favours by writing a creepy book about her. After Rostropovich heard her play the Elgar he said he would never play it again as he could never match Jackie’s performance.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

marlow said:


> Superb artist sadly cut off in her prime. Her sister did her memory no favours by writing a creepy book about her. After Rostropovich heard her play the Elgar he said he would never play it again as he could never match Jackie’s performance.


I heard the same of the movie too,I chalk it up to the media wants sex escapades to sell content.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> I heard the same of the movie too,I chalk it up to the media wants sex escapades to sell content.


Barenboim commented: “They might have waited till I was dead!”


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

marlow said:


> Barenboim commented: “They might have waited till I was dead!”


LOL


----------

